# Ross Apollo?



## rustycrank (Dec 28, 2019)

Hey guys, came across a Ross frame it has the same geometry as the Apollo but there is a single top tube and down tube, the lowers are round not squared like the Apollos i remember. the wheels,seat etc have been changed and i cant find serial number. any help is appreciated will post pics


----------



## rustycrank (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## rustycrank (Dec 29, 2019)

Sorry double top tubes single lower


----------



## parkrndl (Dec 30, 2019)

Ross Banshee








						Ross Banshee | Schwinn Stingrays and Other Muscle Bikes
					

Any info on this bike would be  appreciated. What year? Approximate value?




					thecabe.com


----------



## rustycrank (Dec 30, 2019)

parkrndl said:


> Ross Banshee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you thats a relief, cant find serial#  though. Any idea of year


----------



## parkrndl (Dec 30, 2019)

I think the serial is under the bottom bracket. Ross serials are easy, the first two numbers are the year.


----------

